# How many Coyotes have you seen running together?



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

A friend of mine in the Sierras' said last week that he had witnessed no less than 50, not 30, not 40 but at least 50 dogs running together toward the wintering grounds of the deer herd ...found in the western part of my county. 
Has anyone else ever witnessed such a thing? I guess if the wolves can pack up after cariboo and Bear go after salmon, and killer whales group up to kill seals, why couldn't coyotes?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa  ...the most I've ver seen in one place was about 8 of them. They wheren't killing other animals, just barking and yipping at eachother in a swamp :-? . Although I have seen numerous deer carcasses and even a hog carcass that the coyotes got and I'm thinking it take more than one 30 lb dog to take down a 150 lb deer or hog...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my nieghbor and his son were out walking in thier woods and had 8 coyotes try to surround them, I think it was because of thier dog. they did not attack, but it would sure make you wonder. About 20 miles from me, some people had thier dog attacked in thier yard, they said there were 20 coyotes. Another person I know said his nieghbor lost thier dog, it was on thier front porch. The coyotes came on the porch and took it. In my Opinion, all coyotes must die. I know that will start a riot, but there is too many bad things happening.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Provided its true, it would be impressive to see that many at once. I don't think I would be brave enough to try and call them though, unless i was in a tree or something. :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

No disrespect intended to you DOC.223, I've predator hunted the Sierras since the dawn of time, well maybe not that long but a long time. I question some things in this story. 
The coyotes are denned up this time of the year, some have already had pups. Coyotes are very territorial, I don't see them bunching up in packs this time of the year at all. 
Also, the wintering deer hurds in the valleys and foothills should be starting to move up into the back country away from there wintering grounds.

Nothing is impossable, but I'd have to see 50 coyotes in one place to believe it, especally this time of the year. 
I have called in as many as 12 in Nevada and 9 in Mexico so I know they can and do hang out together, I have heard stories of 20 plus on a southern Arizona Indian Reservstion where there is a coyote around every bend. Just my opinion....Good hunting


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A gentelman from SD on another hunting site told a story about how they saw 20 coyotes feeding in a sunflower field one winter. This was over an entire section of land. I would believe that guy based on his reputation.

Danny, good point brought up with the life cycle of the coyote and prey. It doesn't seem to add up. As you said, nothing is impossible though.

As far as danger I don't think a human needs to fear much from a coyote.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sure they are a lot more brave in large numbers and hungry.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I edited my post above. I had the wrong number of coyotes that were seen in the field. It was 20 coyotes spread out over an entire section of land. Pretty impressive for this part of the country!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd throw up the bull**** flag and call him on it. 50 coyotes together this time of year would really defy some of the rules of nature


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

DOC.223 was just relating a story told to him by someone else, no big deal. 
That someone else had no idea his story was going to be on the internet where everybody on planet could see it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Doc.223

If I were you I would probe your friend for some questions. He's pulling your chain big time.

Brad is this the flag you wanted to see? :bs: :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

thats it Fallguy


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i can believe seeing fifteen at once but that is nowhere near fifty, even if they were all spread out that is alot of coyotes
:bs:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

50 dogs at once is pretty hard to believe. LOL, imagine calling and 50 dogs came at once, I'd be trying to climb the closest tree, I dont carry 50 shells with me when im out there !! haha


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know about 50, but i could believe the 20 in the sunflower field. i imagine they were gorging on grasshoppers? i dont even want to think about what 50 coyotes in one spot would look like, id probably poop my pants. and i dont think if you saw 50 coyotes moving that youd have time to count them, knowing how fast their always going.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Lets just say there were 50 at one time. Or even twenty at one time. All the more reason to see the AR-15 with its 30 round clip as a logical hunting rifle. just my opinion.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pfast said:


> Lets just say there were 50 at one time. Or even twenty at one time. All the more reason to see the AR-15 with its 30 round clip as a logical hunting rifle. just my opinion.


Let's say you were in that situation: 20 coyotes, that AR-15...how many do you think you would get? Honestly. 1? 3? Wouldn't that be a sight to behold?! LOL :lol:


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Honestly I have no idea but it sure would be fun to find out. yes that would be a site to behold. lol


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

You would have to be an excelent shot but I think your chances would be a LITTLE better with that many rounds verses 5 shots in a bolt action. But I agree not many dogs would be taken down just because of having 30 rounds.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses...I asked the guy if he was sure of what he had seen...I didn't care to say that he was full of BS...I didn't think such a pack could exist either but I will call the F&G department to find out if this has ever occured. I would call and shoot until I was swinging my rifle at them. LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DOC.223 said:


> I asked the guy if he was sure of what he had seen...I didn't care to say that he was full of BS
> 
> I will call the F&G department to find out if this has ever occured.


Good move in keeping on good terms with the guy who told you this. You don't want to tick anyone off and ruin a relationship or a friendship.

Let us know what the F and G says. It will be interesting to hear what they have seen.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Doc.223, I don't think the DFG knows that much about packed up coyotes.

You'd be better off asking someone that has spent lots of time in the field hunting predators, not someone behind a desk reading books about the laws.

I'm sure your friend ment no harm by stating such numbers. 
You've probably heard fisherman say something like...Yeah, I had this 30 lb fish right up to the boat, but it got off. How'd he know it was 30 lbs? I think it's called human nature. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> pfast said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just say there were 50 at one time. Or even twenty at one time. All the more reason to see the AR-15 with its 30 round clip as a logical hunting rifle. just my opinion.
> ...


All packed up like that you might be able to make the pack mentality work to your advantage. If you were to wound one of them the pack may turn on them giving you ample time to bag a few more before they all got smart and left. With the situation I described, a good shooter behind a good AR I think 7-8 is definately possible. If they all just bolted, you're probably right, 3-4 max.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You want to see a Chinese fire drill, :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: have 5 or 6 coyotes come in "all at one time". Most people would be lucky to get one, two would be a miracle.

The 12 that came to the calling in Nevada came in one at a time, :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: the guy shooting was so pumped up he may have got three at the most. The 9 in Baja Mexico also came in one at a time, but they all died because the shooters were not all excited. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

Another time in northern Sonora Mexico a bunch of coyotes all came in at once. Could have been 10, could have been 15 nobody could count them, they were running everywhere. The two guys shooting got so excited both guns jammed and they got -0- coyotes, :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: but they had fun lol.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I ant gunna call BS just casue i dont no that region as well as mine but it ant to much diff. probably towards coyote runing together... I myself believe no such thing couldhappen but you never no with coyotes...

It seems to be coming up alot that peoples small dogs are becoming at by dogs.... and i think its casue this cold blast coming in animals are starting to kinda get out of weather trying to hide out for well and coyotes should be off the dead animals from winter and on to live stuff and this cold put the lil creatures up and coyotes are having to resort to dogs casue they need to live and pups to feed so im no surprised its not just hpping around my part either........Its a time we hunters dont want to shot them casue there pups and next years generation but they need to be and most poeple with dogs getting ant dont find or see the coyote in action so who nows what will come maybe new laws will be made with coyotes and shooting them...........

There really ant nuthing to be scared of coyotes if there was a pack of 50 coming at me id wait till they almost stepped on me and jump up and grab as many as i can then start unloading at farthest ones out and work way up to close range...... coyotes i dont think would ever decide to attack unless in a severe affect of straveation and some kind of diesese to make them go that way but i have read stories of people being attacked....all i can say if one bites you you best hope its the front ones casue it dont hurt has bad they get you with there backs and your in world of trouble and hurt bout to come your way.....

but still gunaa say no way a bit of exsaseration of 50 more like 15 i d believe........


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

younghunter

Glad to see your interested in the topic and want to provide some feedback. It would help if you organized your thoughts better and used some punctuation marks. Just a little tip so your posts get read. I personally had a hard time understanding it. :thumb:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea need to go to school i think little bit more.... in english


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Younghunter don't worry about it, your trying. Keep it up and you'll get good at it. Oh yes, don't forget school either. :wink:


----------

